# Enjoying a Cigar in Prague



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

First night in Prague :grin2:


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice view... I hope you have a great trip

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

na zdraví, Juan


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

Very cool. On my list to visit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks for the pic!


----------



## WarrenPeakelbb98 (Sep 24, 2020)

Great picture!


----------

